
Apple supplier GT Advanced shocks with bankruptcy filing - jack-r-abbit
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/gt-advanced-files-bankruptcy-142500547.html
======
jussij
From the article:

 _The deal with Apple placed restrictions on GT selling the sapphire screens
for use in certain applications, according to the company 's regulatory
filings._

 _GT gave Apple an exclusive license for certain applications of its sapphire
glass technology, but the iPad maker had no obligation to buy the glass,
according to the filings._

I could see how contracts like those could really hurt the cash of the
business and filing for Chapter 11 would be a good way of getting out of those
_executory contracts_.

The end result of all of this might be _sapphire screens_ on other non-Apple
devices?

------
jack-r-abbit
I wonder if this puts them in a position to be purchased... for cheap. Like by
a company that has an exclusive deal with them. :)

~~~
RandomMaker
GTAT is an interesting play because they are solely dependent on one company.
This is a bad.

It's not in Apple's DNA to buy out a company that is barely profitable and can
barely manage their finances. Even if it is at a high discount.

